
Godel's Thoughts on AI: Godel, Nagel, minds and machines - Jd
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/2515
======
Jd
Feferman usefully explores the presuppositions and equivocations of both Godel
and Nagel in their exchanges over the mathematical mind. In the end Feferman
advocates for recognizing mathematics as part of a broader open-ended domain
instead of the reductive and mechanistic sense described by Nagel and others.
Consequently, he ends up concurring with Godel over the issue of AI, claiming
our first goal should be formulating a coherent, systematic account of how the
mathematical mind works. AI is secondary and currently unapproachable.

